# Husband ready to kill me.....



## colekbg (Sep 11, 2021)

So I've taken over the lawn renovation as husband is out of town. He was adamant that I not do this and I should pay someone.  
I have this sprayer below that I used when I sprayed Tenacity.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08J1NSPCB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Today I went to go spray T-Nex and had problem after problem. The sprayer nozzle keeper clogging, the handle was leaking from so many places that I looked like a blue smurf with all of the blue dye on me!
Went to two different Ace hardwares looking for a new fan nozzle as someone had suggested, and everywhere was out of stock. Ended up picking up a "universal" one as the Tractor Supply person said would fit every handle and guess what...it didn't fit.

I'm not sure what to do next...replace the entire wand or just the nozzle. How do you all figure out what fits? After 6 hours and a wasted Sunday, I'm ready to grab a big ole bottle of wine and call it a day and wait to see if someone can offer me some advice before I finish this bottle of wine and head for bed!


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@colekbg Don't give up. That wand looks like it holds a TeeJet Nozzle. I doubt spraying 10,000 square feet with that rig is much fun.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Nevermind, that won't hold a tee jet as is. You'll want to unthread that 3 in 1 nozzle and then thread on a new nozzle body. Probably 3/8" but that's a guess. I'm sure someone on here will know.


----------



## colekbg (Sep 11, 2021)

Yes, it is 3/8. On to finish the wine while googling spray adapters!
PS. The blue is staring to fade off my hands and arms :bd:


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

You really need to be more careful next time, don't need to absorb those chemicals, we have all made that mistake just don't repeat it too often


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

If it's clogging and leaking in so many places just get a new sprayer.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I second the idea of getting a new good sprayer. You are saving a huge expense by doing it yourself. Invest in equipment that will reward you both physically and mentally apart from great results in the lawn.

If you are doing the Reno yourself you will likely do future maintained yourself.

Depending on your budget you will have a lot of recommendations on this forum.


----------



## colekbg (Sep 11, 2021)

Thank you for your responses but the sprayer is 2 weeks old. I love the idea of the battery and being able to wheel it around a 10,000 sq ft yard versus a backpack. I will call teejet tomorrow and see if they have any recommendations.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

I never seen this version before. Pretty neat. Anyways, this seems to use the same wand set-up as their regular 1-gal and 2-gal hand pump version that you can get at the big box for $16-20. I would just buy that and swap the wand assembly.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@colekbg It's your lucky day click me.

@Bombers This factory tip looks like an all around bad option for laying down apps. I imagine the fan spray option is still drifting back up on her.


----------



## colekbg (Sep 11, 2021)

Thank you again @Grass Clippins !


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

colekbg said:


> Thank you for your responses but the sprayer is 2 weeks old. I love the idea of the battery and being able to wheel it around a 10,000 sq ft yard versus a backpack. I will call teejet tomorrow and see if they have any recommendations.


I would return it given all the issues. Scotts is usually good with service if your retailer wont take it back. With 10k ft get a backpack sprayer and you will never regret it. If it is the weight you are worried about, start by filling it with 1-2 gallons and you will be stronger and comfortable quickly.


----------

